# DT Swiss R1.1 rims



## prometheus (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone have experience with these rims? Heard here that there might be problems with the eyelets cracking. This is after I already ordered a set of wheels from Mike Garcia. Just wondering how widespread the problem is. I tried contacting him several times but no answer on phone or email.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 28, 2006)

Well I just got an email from Mike soon after my first post. He has had the eyelet problem with only two rims out of hundreds. DT Swiss does see it as a significant enough problem so that they are redesigning the rims a bit though. It seems to be a problem only with heavier riders. 
I am not a Clidesdale but at 180 am not featherweight either. And given the road conditions (pot holes) in New Hampshire and Vermont where I ride, I decided to switch to Velocity 
Aeroheads. There is only about a 25 gram wt. difference in the front, none in the back per Mike. Soo....am looking forward to trying them out once the waters recede.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

They are changing it, as the previous poster said, they are putting in double eyelets, which of course makes it stronger, but also adds quite abit of weight. Honestly it really kills the rim, imho, it's no longer weight compeitive with a openpro, or the velocity aerohead, now it's just a heavy box rim, alledgedly 500grams or so.

That said, I have the orig. version, so good so far.


----------



## mmercier (Jul 15, 2004)

*No problems with DT rims!*

I have a set built up by Mike G. and they have been problem free. I weigh 170 and have over 4K miles on these wheels with no problems whatsoever. My .02.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

There has been some rims that cracked around the eyelets but it is very few. Dt has changed the 32h rims to double eyelets and if you get a 28h rear it will have double as well. I have only weighed the 32h double eyelet ones so far and they were 478 to 482 grams.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

FTF said:


> They are changing it, as the previous poster said, they are putting in double eyelets, which of course makes it stronger, but also adds quite abit of weight. Honestly it really kills the rim, imho, it's no longer weight compeitive with a openpro, or the velocity aerohead, now it's just a heavy box rim, alledgedly 500grams or so.
> 
> That said, I have the orig. version, so good so far.


The 28h will continue to be available with single eyelets (maybe 28h double eyelets as an option but I'm not sure). The new 32h comes with double eyelets and weighs about 470g per rim and the 36h will be discontinued.

EDIT: the 28h double eyelet version is answered above.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

divve said:


> The 28h will continue to be available with single eyelets (maybe 28h double eyelets as an option but I'm not sure). The new 32h comes with double eyelets and weighs about 470g per rim and the 36h will be discontinued.
> 
> EDIT: the 28h double eyelet version is answered above.


The latest I heard was that 28 will eventually go to double eyelets as well. I didn't get a timeframe though.

-Eric


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

No problems w/my RR1.1's. I'm assuming I have the single eyelet models, as I've had the rear since December and the front, since...probably...Feb. I have a 32h rear and 28h front and weigh 160lbs.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The problems are more likely with high tension and stiff spokes, as this would increase the cyclic stress on the rims. If you are using Revs or CX-rays with normal tension you are probably ok. In my experience with other rims it takes several thousand miles before the cracks start, though.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

I've got about 800 DC commuting miles on mine. Laced with Phil hubs on my fixte. No issues at all. I'm about 155 lbs though.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I just had my rear Garcia wheel at the bike shop yesterday, and the guy noticed some hairline cracks. I weigh 160 and have had them less than a year.

It appears from this thread that the rim may be defective. Guess I'll be making a warranty inquiry next week.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 28, 2006)

My wheels just came in. I opted for the Aeroheads. Seems they have been around for several years, as opposed to the RR1.1's. They only weigh about twenty grams more than the RR1.1's and are about twenty bucks cheaper. So the price and weight is about the same and to me it is worth it knowing that the Aeroheads have the rep of being a bit more durable/reliable. The set, with White Ind. H1 Hubs and Wheelsmith spokes is 1488 grams. Will be busy working the next few days to try them, but look forward to getting out there on them next week!


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

for everyone's info, there was a discussion on weightweenies recently. a DT Swiss rep replied and addressed some concerns.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16114


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

prometheus said:


> My wheels just came in. I opted for the Aeroheads. Seems they have been around for several years, as opposed to the RR1.1's. They only weigh about twenty grams more than the RR1.1's and are about twenty bucks cheaper. So the price and weight is about the same and to me it is worth it knowing that the Aeroheads have the rep of being a bit more durable/reliable. The set, with White Ind. H1 Hubs and Wheelsmith spokes is 1488 grams. Will be busy working the next few days to try them, but look forward to getting out there on them next week!


Are you talking about Velocity Aeroheads? How about the Aerohead OC (means Off-Center) for the rear wheel?

The Aerohead rims are very fragile and the Velocity hubs are crap. Velocity customer service is nonexistent - that is what I found to my everlasting detriment.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

dhtucker4 said:


> Are you talking about Velocity Aeroheads? How about the Aerohead OC (means Off-Center) for the rear wheel?
> 
> The Aerohead rims are very fragile and the Velocity hubs are crap. Velocity customer service is nonexistent - that is what I found to my everlasting detriment.


I've built Velocity Aeroheads for some big guys and they stand up well. I can't speak about their stock builds or their hubs for I only use their rims. If built right, the rims are great.

-Eric


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Split reality*



dhtucker4 said:


> Are you talking about Velocity Aeroheads? How about the Aerohead OC (means Off-Center) for the rear wheel?
> 
> The Aerohead rims are very fragile and the Velocity hubs are crap. Velocity customer service is nonexistent - that is what I found to my everlasting detriment.


Can't comment on Velocity builds or Velocity hubs, but I have built many wheels with Velocity Aerohead, Aerohead OC, and DeepV rims and have had no problems. Good rim to work with and builds a durable wheel. How you have determined that Aeroheads are "very fragile" is a mystery to me.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*???*

Not sure where you are getting the "Fragile" comments. Aeroheads have withstood my 190lbs for many, many miles. The rim design has been around for a long time and is proven (proven enough that companies like Cane Creek and Easton OEM the rim for their factory wheelsets). 

I'd put the Aerohead up against an Open Pro any day...


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats a shame about the R1.1 rims. I was seriously considering having those built up, but opted for the Ambrosio rims instead. Heard lots of good things about the aeroheads though.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

weiwentg said:


> for everyone's info, there was a discussion on weightweenies recently. a DT Swiss rep replied and addressed some concerns.
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16114


Before we get too balled up with horror over the heavier eyelets just understand that we're talking about the weight of a computer mouse or, if you have a light mouse, then the weight of the mouse and a ball point pen. The heavier eyelets will produce a more durable wheel and that's an improvement for everyone except hard core weight weenies. No one would be able to notice the weight difference in use.


----------



## tmac13 (May 14, 2002)

*cracks!!!*

I've had my RR1.1 32 hole rear for about 10 months now. The wheel came a little out of true, took a look and discovered 5 different cracks around the eyelets. I'm bigger but not huge, 6'2 190lbs. The build quality was good (Gravey Wheels) but the rim is crap. I'll return it, but don't want to use another one. The hub is White Industries, I'll lace it up to a Velocity Fusion. I've used these rims in the past and they are the best in my opinion.


----------



## johnmyster (Mar 13, 2003)

*R1.1 vs Open Pro vs Aerohead*

I built 28 hole DT R1.1s around DA hubs and bladed wheelsmith spokes. (AE and XE drive). They're nice and light, moreso than my Ksyrium SLs. I've done about 1000 miles of training on them since January (use other wheels for training as well) and carry them to races as my spares. (Single eyeleted version, in SILVER.)

Before I even built them, I noticed that the rims were bulged inward a bit at the eyelets. I also noticed a 'crackled' appearance to the silver finish around the eyelets. I've been keeping an eye on these little cracks as I ride them, and they don't seem to be progressing any. I think the whole deal has been blown out of proportion. They're a great rim, and I'd use them over open pros anytime. They were great to build.

Speedgoat.com currently lists both single and double eyeleted versions, along with the new DT R1.2. I'm going to use velocity aeroheads for a set of heavier wheels (need the OC rear to deal with a hub that doesn't have much dish to the drive side.) Then, I'll be able to compare all three (Open pro, DT R1.1 single eyelet, and Velocity Aerohead) to each other, because I'll have built a set of each.

Oh, by the way, I currently have a set of open pros that are falling apart. The double eyelets are cracking. Last time I took the rim tape off about a half dozen of the eyelets (or the back half that had cracked off around the nipples) fell out of the rim. Further, they've got several nipples pulling through them. I didn't build these origionally (wheelsmith built), and they've seen a good bit of cross use, but I'll do the rebuild on newer open pros and see if they do any better.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2007)

I have the r1.1 and found some buldging on the front and the cracks on the rear just blew out (in one spot). I got the 32 spoke because I am 220-240 pounds depending on the time of the season and commute a few days a week. We will see what DT will do.


----------

